# 

## dedert

Witam. Jestem na etapie wyboru działki, pod zabudowę. Wiele rzeczy już się naczytałem ale i tak mam mętlik w głowie. W planach mam kupno dość dużej działki ok 26 ar, gdzie będzie duży ogród, oraz liczne drzewka owocowe. Mam więc kilka pytań odnośnie ludzi znających przepisy prawa budowlanego. Mianowicie:

1. Czy nie będąc rolnikiem mogę kupić działkę większą niż 30 ar? Z tego co wiem niedawno zmieniły się przepisy i osoby nie będące rolnikami lub nie mające ukończonych kursów rolniczych mają pewne ograniczenia. Rożnie ludzie mi tłumaczą - raz że maks areał to 30 ar a inni mówią ze 1 ha. Jak to więc jest?

2. Działka, którą sobie już upatrzyłem, posiada najprawdopodobniej słabą klasę ziemi (V-VI), występują tereny piaszczyste. Jako że będzie tam duży ogród z drzewkami owocowymi jest dla mnie istotne aby zbadać klasę i jakość ziemi. Czy ktoś wie jak wyglądają takie badania, do jakiego instytutu należy się zgłosić, na jakiej głębokości badać ziemię i z ilu miejsc pobiera się próbki? Jest to powiat Kolski, ale pracuję na co dzień we Włocławku.,

3. Co powinna zawierać upatrzona działka? Właściciel mówi że w nowo budowanym osiedlu, na którym znajduje się jego działka, jest poprowadzona kanalizacja, ale do ostatniego budowanego domu. Wraz z rozwojem kolejnych domów kanalizacja będzie pociągana dalej. Rozumiem że nie zostanę obciążony kosztami budowy tej kanalizacji bo to buduje miasto? 

4. Jak wygląda sprawa prądu? Czy jeśli nieopodal budowany jest dom i posiada on swoją skrzynkę elektryczną to co muszę zrobić żeby się podłączyć? Czy to załatwia już sprzedający działkę? Jakie są tego koszta?

5. Zagospodarowanie przestrzenne - czy kupując działkę dostaję też zagospodarowanie przestrzenne czy muszę je załatwić na własną rękę? Czy takie zagospodarowanie zależy od najbliżej położonego domu? Co w przypadku kiedy jest to nowe osiedle i powstał np. jeden dom oddalony od mojej działki o jakieś 100 m? Czy w takiej sytuacji zagospodarowanie będzie ustalane indywidualnie (bo nie ma wzorca domu w pobliżu?)? Dodam jeszcze że chcę kupić 2 działki bo właściciel sprzedaje tylko ok 10 arowe działki budowlane a ja chcę mieć większą przestrzeń. Rozumiem że wtedy zagospodarowanie będzie ustalane pod działki łączone? Dom jaki chcę mieć powinien mieć piwnicę, czy jeśli w pobliżu są domy bez piwnicy to czy dostane pozwolenie na budowę takiego dom?

6. Woda - koszty pociągnięcia instalacji wodnej pokrywam ja sam i im dalej oddalony hydrant tym gorzej dla mnie?

7. Czy na coś jeszcze powinienem zwrócić uwagę?

----------


## samotnik

1. jeśli działka jest w MPZP przeznaczona jako budowlana, to wg mnie możesz.
2. nie mam pojęcia, ale chyba na 26ar minus (dom i podjazd) nie zamierzasz zrobić jakiegoś sadu, z którego się będziesz utrzymywał, więc czy jest sens się napinać na nie wiadomo jakiej jakości grunty... Najwyżej drzewka będą rosły wolniej. Nie warto robić z takich rzeczy kryterium wyboru działki, bo nigdy nie wybierzesz właściwej, zawsze znajdziesz jakiś problem.
3. musisz spytać u źródła
4. możesz swoim staraniem zrobić przyłącze tymczasowe z miejsca wskazanego przez ZE (na ogół najbliższa skrzynka) - w dowolnym momencie, koszt w zależności od odległości i lokalizacji tego miejsca - od kilkuset do kilkunastu tysięcy zł na start. Możesz też kazać ZE zrobić przyłącze docelowe (ok. 2000 zł) i stamtąd wziąć prąd tymczasowy na budowę. Niestety rozwiązanie drugie trwa, z reguły do ok. roku.
5. zbyt szeroki temat, poczytaj sobie o MPZP i konsekwencjach ich braku.
6. zależy od lokalnych uwarunkowań, zapytaj u źródła.
7. na wszystko, a najlepiej nie budować, tylko kupić gotowy dom (serio). Samochodu też nie budujesz od zera, tylko kupujesz gotowy, choć przecież mógłbyś go sobie sklecić samemu i mieć dokładnie taki, jak chcesz... Dom ludzie jednak budują samodzielnie, marnując sobie dwa, trzy lata życia, które mogliby przeznaczyć na coś ciekawszego. Ja popełniłem ten błąd i wszystkich przed nim przestrzegam.

----------


## dedert

1. No też mi się tak wydawało, bo przecież widziałem kilka ogłoszeń dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym z działkami 36 arów, więc gdyby to była prawda to sprzedawca byłby tylko uzależniony od chętnych rolników. Czyli reasumując to tyczy się tylko działki rolnej. A czy wiadomo do ilu ar można rolną kupić? 30 czy 1ha?

2. Nie mówię o sadzie z którego bym się mógł wyłącznie utrzymywać, bo musiałbym tam chyba złote jabłka hodować  :smile:  Chociaż z czasem nie wykluczam dokupienia jakiejś działki rolnej nieopodal. Jestem hobbystą wielu rzadkich i starych odmian drzewek owocowych, chciałbym je też na pewno rozmnażać i dalej odsprzedawać wiec dużo miejsca będzie przydatne. A 26 ar to uważam że jest to całkiem sporo jak na działkę z ogrodem. Wole teraz kupić większa działkę póki mam możliwość, niż za kilka-kilkanaście lat żałować że nie mogę sobie jej powiększyć bo wszystko dookoła będzie już zajęte. A kwestia jakości gleby też ma znaczenie przy negocjacjach cenowych, chociaż wiadomo działkę buduje się pod zabudowę a nie ogród, ale jak będą powiedzmy same piachy to czy dobrze jest na czymś takim dom postawić? Oczywiście interesuje mnie tylko podpiwniczony. Czy podpiwniczenie musi tez być ujęte w MPZP?

3. Tutaj sprawa nie do końca jest jasna. Chodząc już kilka miesięcy za różnymi ofertami dowiadywałem się różnych rzeczy. Jedni mówili że działka jest uzbrojona, ma MPZP, jest skrzynka wiec pozostało tylko się budować chociaż fizycznie działka wygląda jak łyse pole, skrzynki jeszcze nie było przy niej tylko dwie działki dalej. Czy w takim razie sprzedawca za nią zapłacił a skrzynka powstanie jak zacznę budowę czy po prostu robi mnie w konia? Kolejna sytuacja, gdzie wszystkie media biegną wzdłuż drogi, trzeba się tylko do nich podłączyć. Rozumiem że podłączanie jest możliwe tylko w przypadku kiedy zacznę się budować, ale czy w takim razie płacę za pozwolenie na przyłączenie czy tylko za robociznę i materiały (czyli za przyłączenie do kanalizacji, wody i prądu)? Jedna osoba powiedziała że "jest problem z prądem bo miasto nie pociągnęło do tych działek prądu tylko do działek bliżej i trzeba sobie na własną rękę to załatwić lub współdzielić z sąsiadem na podlicznik" - tego akurat nie do końca zrozumiałem. Ale to się dopytam w urzędzie jak w tym miejscu jest.

4. tu pytanie już zawarte w pkt 3.

5. Ok, ale interesuje mnie taka rzecz. Chcę kupić dwie działki obok bo jedna to dla mnie za mała przestrzeń (na zdjęciu na żółto), załóżmy że każda z nich ma MPZP, czy w takim wypadku dom mogę postawić na środku nich jak nr 2 na rysunku? Lub co w przypadku kiedy wszystkie inne domy (na różowo) będą pobudowane przy drodze głównej, a ja chciałbym przy ślepej uliczce jak nr 1?


7. To ja doskonale o tym wiem, każdy mi to mówi i już byłem bliski kupna działki z domem w stanie surowym więc możliwe że w tym roku prace by dobiegały końca ale oczywiście kłótnia z żoną, bo jej się nie podoba, ona chce dom wg własnych marzeń, niski szeroki itp. A że w okolicy nie ma nigdzie stanu surowego, który by odpowiadał jej wymaganiom to niestety muszę się budować sam. Ale dzięki temu postawiłem warunek że ma być duża działka  :smile:  

Zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna kwestia kiedy działka ma spadek w kierunku północnym a na północ jest rzeczka. Czy w przypadku pór roku gdzie dużo pada woda będzie odciągana do tej rzeczki? Od czego zależy czy woda stoi na działce albo zalewa piwnice? Tereny jak wspomniałem raczej piaszczyste więc przepuszczalne.

----------


## kaszpir007

> 1. No też mi się tak wydawało, bo przecież widziałem kilka ogłoszeń dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym z działkami 36 arów, więc gdyby to była prawda to sprzedawca byłby tylko uzależniony od chętnych rolników. Czyli reasumując to tyczy się tylko działki rolnej. A czy wiadomo do ilu ar można rolną kupić? 30 czy 1ha?
> .


W zeszłym roku od maja weszły przepisy które.

1. Zablokowaly sprzedaży działek od 3000m2 które nie miały wydanych WZ do końca kwietnia 2016. Oczywiscie właściciel działki może uzyskać WZ na tą działkę po 04/2016 ale takiej działki nie będzie mógł sprzedać a jak już to tylko rolnikowi/skarb państwa/lasy państwowe i kościół.
Będzie mógł za to właściciel na tej działce się wybudowac ale kiedyś w razie ewentulanej chęci sprzedaży działki lub działki z domem sprzeda ją tylko rolnikowi lub w/w podmiotom.

2. Jak są WZ z datą 04/2016 lub wczesniejszą to obrót takimi działkami jest możliwy.

Wiem , bo sam przez to przechodziłem ...

----------


## d1gital

> A kwestia jakości gleby też ma znaczenie przy negocjacjach cenowych, chociaż wiadomo działkę buduje się pod zabudowę a nie ogród, ale jak będą powiedzmy same piachy to czy dobrze jest na czymś takim dom postawić? Oczywiście interesuje mnie tylko podpiwniczony. Czy podpiwniczenie musi tez być ujęte w MPZP?


Piachy są generalnie uznawane za jedne z lepszych gleb - przynajmniej jeśli chodzi u budowę domu, gdyż są mniejsze problemy ze staniem wody (ale woda gruntowa nadal może mieć wysokie zwierciadło - badania gruntu dają na to jednoznaczną odpowiedź, ale można również poobserwować roślinność na działce, popytać sąsiadów itp.). Jeśli chodzi o podpiwniczenie, to teoretycznie gmina może zakazać podpiwniczania w MPZP, ale zdarza się to niezmiernie rzadko.




> 3. Tutaj sprawa nie do końca jest jasna. Chodząc już kilka miesięcy za różnymi ofertami dowiadywałem się różnych rzeczy. Jedni mówili że działka jest uzbrojona, ma MPZP,


Czy działka jest ujęta (i jak) oraz czy gmina posiada MPZP dla danego terenu jest do sprawdzenia sprzed komputera w BIP gminy.




> jest skrzynka wiec pozostało tylko się budować chociaż fizycznie działka wygląda jak łyse pole, skrzynki jeszcze nie było przy niej tylko dwie działki dalej. Czy w takim razie sprzedawca za nią zapłacił a skrzynka powstanie jak zacznę budowę czy po prostu robi mnie w konia? Kolejna sytuacja, gdzie wszystkie media biegną wzdłuż drogi, trzeba się tylko do nich podłączyć. Rozumiem że podłączanie jest możliwe tylko w przypadku kiedy zacznę się budować, ale czy w takim razie płacę za pozwolenie na przyłączenie czy tylko za robociznę i materiały (czyli za przyłączenie do kanalizacji, wody i prądu)?


Jeśli działka nie jest uzbrojona to występuje się do dostawcy wody i prądu (to jest w sumie minimum), aby określił warunki przyłączeniowe. W liście z przedsiębiorstwa, który otrzymasz po około miesiącu, jest również podana cena ewentualnego przyłączenia działki.




> Jedna osoba powiedziała że "jest problem z prądem bo miasto nie pociągnęło do tych działek prądu tylko do działek bliżej i trzeba sobie na własną rękę to załatwić lub współdzielić z sąsiadem na podlicznik" - tego akurat nie do końca zrozumiałem. Ale to się dopytam w urzędzie jak w tym miejscu jest.


Miasto samo z siebie raczej nie ciągnie prądu do działek (no chyba że przygotowuje swoje tereny pod sprzedaż w jakimś celu to wtedy jako właściciel występuje do ZE) tylko zakład energetyczny na twoje żądanie.




> 5. Ok, ale interesuje mnie taka rzecz. Chcę kupić dwie działki obok bo jedna to dla mnie za mała przestrzeń (na zdjęciu na żółto), załóżmy że każda z nich ma MPZP, czy w takim wypadku dom mogę postawić na środku nich jak nr 2 na rysunku? Lub co w przypadku kiedy wszystkie inne domy (na różowo) będą pobudowane przy drodze głównej, a ja chciałbym przy ślepej uliczce jak nr 1?


Zależy co napisali w MPZP. Mogą być różne linie zabudowy, a działka narożna może posiadać w tym przypadku nawet dwie linie zabudowy (dom odsunięty o ileś metrów od dwóch krańców działki), więc może być różnie. MPZP sprawdzisz na BIP gminy.




> Zastanawia mnie jeszcze jedna kwestia kiedy działka ma spadek w kierunku północnym a na północ jest rzeczka. Czy w przypadku pór roku gdzie dużo pada woda będzie odciągana do tej rzeczki? Od czego zależy czy woda stoi na działce albo zalewa piwnice? Tereny jak wspomniałem raczej piaszczyste więc przepuszczalne.


Moja ma spadek w kierunku południowym. Ok. 1000 metrów dalej jest rzeka. Zależy od wielu czynników i na każdej działce może być inaczej.  :big grin:  Ja mam głównie gliny, ale bliżej rzeki woda naniosła sporo piachu. Woda spływa. Najprościej odwiedzić działkę po dużym deszczu i poobserwować jak się woda zachowuje. Również przed zakupem warto zrobić badania gruntu przynajmniej w miejscu, w którym planujesz posadowić dom i tam, gdzie ewentualnie planujesz wybudować przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków.

----------


## dedert

> W zeszłym roku od maja weszły przepisy które.
> 
> 1. Zablokowaly sprzedaży działek od 3000m2 które nie miały wydanych WZ do końca kwietnia 2016..


No dobrze ale tu chyba jest mowa o działce która ma w całości powierzchnię 30ar a jakbym chciał kupic 4 osobne działki po 10 ar każda albo od różnych właścicieli to czy wtedy areał się sumuje? Czy tu po prostu chodzi o to że ja jako nie będący rolnikiem nie mogę mieć ziem o większej powierzchni niż 30ar łącznie?

----------


## dedert

WZ czyli warunki zabudowy czyli jeśli ktoś odralniał ziemię po 04/2016 to nie ma szans na jej kupno powyżej 30ar. Słyszałem że wystarczy zrobić jakieś kursy rolnicze online i zaliczyć egzamin żeby móc kupować większe działki tak?

----------


## d1gital

Trochę kombinujesz.   :yes: 

Warunki zabudowy to jedno. Jeśli działka jest rolna a wydane są po 04/2016 to jest problem jeśli działka ma ponad 3000 metrów kwadratowych. Można wtedy próbować podzielić na mniejsze, ale to zależy od gminy, a sam proces trochę trwa. No i wątpię, aby kursy rolnicze i jakiś egzamin pomogły.

Działki mniejsze niż 3000 metrów możesz kupować śmiało - o ile mają albo MPZP albo mogą być/są wydane dla nich WZ (czyli dobre sąsiedztwo, przyłącza itp.)

A jeśli działki mają MPZP i są przeznaczone na budownictwo w planie to możesz śmiało kupować każdą wielkość - ustawy się do takich działek nie stosuje.

----------


## dedert

> No i wątpię, aby kursy rolnicze i jakiś egzamin pomogły.


Dlatego też się pytam ale jak by poszukać w internecie to wiele ludzi szuka właśnie takich kursów po to żeby właśnie ziemię skupować a o samych kursach można przeczytać że:

"Kurs spełnia wymagania ujęte w Rozporządzeniu Ministra Rolnictwa i Rozwoju Wsi z dnia 13 lipca 2015 r. w sprawie szczegółowych warunków i trybu przyznawania pomocy finansowej w ramach działania „Ułatwianie startu młodym rolnikom” objętego Programem Rozwoju Obszarów Wiejskich
. .. 
Nabywcą ziemi od 1 maja 2016 r. może być tylko rolnik indywidualny. W rozumieniu ustawy jest to osoba posiadająca kwalifikacje rolnicze.

Kwalifikacyjne kursy zawodowe prowadzone są według programów nauczania, uwzględniające podstawę programową Ministerstwa Edukacji Narodowej.
... 
Osoba, która zda egzamin otrzyma świadectwo potwierdzające kwalifikację w zawodzie 613003 Rolnik"

----------


## Zuzanna31

> Dlatego też się pytam ale jak by poszukać w internecie to wiele ludzi szuka właśnie takich kursów po to żeby właśnie ziemię skupować a o samych kursach można przeczytać że:
> 
> "Kurs spełnia wymagania ujęte w Rozporządzeniu Ministra Rolnictwa i Rozwoju Wsi z dnia 13 lipca 2015 r. w sprawie szczegółowych warunków i trybu przyznawania pomocy finansowej w ramach działania „Ułatwianie startu młodym rolnikom” objętego Programem Rozwoju Obszarów Wiejskich
> . .. 
> Nabywcą ziemi od 1 maja 2016 r. może być tylko rolnik indywidualny. W rozumieniu ustawy jest to osoba posiadająca kwalifikacje rolnicze.
> 
> Kwalifikacyjne kursy zawodowe prowadzone są według programów nauczania, uwzględniające podstawę programową Ministerstwa Edukacji Narodowej.
> ... 
> Osoba, która zda egzamin otrzyma świadectwo potwierdzające kwalifikację w zawodzie 613003 Rolnik"


Odpowiem Ci w kwestii kursu:
on może być online, może być stacjonarny, nie ważne
Ważne, że po takim kursie musisz zdac egzamin panstwowy, zarowno teoretyczny jak i praktyczny.
Po zdaniu egzaminu panstwowego, otrzymujesz kwalifikacje w zawodzie rolnik.
Jest to oczywiscie do zrobienia, jak wszystko, ale wymaga pracy i determinacji .

----------


## dedert

Sprawa jest jasne i nawet nie biorę pod uwagę oblania egzaminu. Tylko czy naprawdę po tym będę mógł śmiało kupować ziemię rolne? To nie jest jakieś naciągactwo?  Kursy takie organizuje np cs-doctrina

----------


## dedert

A nawet piszą że zdawalność jest 100%  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Sprawa jest jasne i nawet nie biorę pod uwagę oblania egzaminu. Tylko czy naprawdę po tym będę mógł śmiało kupować ziemię rolne? To nie jest jakieś naciągactwo?  Kursy takie organizuje np cs-doctrina


Z tego co się orientowałem to pojęcie "rolnik" do zakupu ziemii to nie osoba która skończyła szkołę/kurs a prowadzi gospodarstwo rolnicze i to od minimum iluś tam lat.

Więc zapewne ten "kurs" by nic nie dał .

----------


## d1gital

Ja proponuję się zapoznać z Art. 6 i Art. 7 ustawy (https://www.anr.gov.pl/c/document_library/get_file?uuid=8e58e335-0a2b-4686-860e-6da680cf135d&groupId=24201) i porównać kwalifikacje wymagane ustawą, a kwalifikacje oferowane przez kurs. Wydaje mi się (ale może ktoś się zna lepiej?), że nawet ukończenie kursu, odbycie praktyk i zdanie egzaminu nie pozwoli, w świetle ustawy, zakupić ziemi.

----------


## dedert

No też dobrze by było spytać się kogoś kto taki kurs ukończył. Dostałem odpowiedź od cs-doctrina że:

"Kurs kwalifikacyjny Rolnik R3 kierowany jest do osób zainteresowanych pozyskaniem nowego zawodu Rolnik. Kurs ten jest przydatny w przypadku zakupu gruntów ornych oraz ubiegania się o pozyskanie środków unijnych"

----------


## Zuzanna31

> No też dobrze by było spytać się kogoś kto taki kurs ukończył. Dostałem odpowiedź od cs-doctrina że:
> 
> "Kurs kwalifikacyjny Rolnik R3 kierowany jest do osób zainteresowanych pozyskaniem nowego zawodu Rolnik. Kurs ten jest przydatny w przypadku zakupu gruntów ornych oraz ubiegania się o pozyskanie środków unijnych"


Jeszcze jedna uwaga, prawo do odbycia skróconego kursu (czyli nie w normalnym trybie 2 letnim) mają osoby, które dostarczą zaświadczenie, że ( i tu dokładnie nie pamietam treści) pomagały, pracowały w gospodarstwie rolnym przez jakiś okres (chyba 2 letni ale nie jestem pewna). Może byc to zaświadczenie od sołtysa  :Smile: 

Edit: staż ma być 3 letni

----------


## dedert

W trakcie tego kursu o którym ja mówię trzeba odbyć 160 godz praktyk w dowolnym  gospodarstwie wybranym przez samego siebie.

----------


## Zuzanna31

Jeśli zewnętrzna komisja edukacyjna to zaakceptuje to ok  :Smile: 
Sam kurs to jedno. Najważniejsze jest pozniej zdanie egzaminu panstwowego (praktyczny i teoretyczny).

----------


## dedert

Dochodzi jeszcze sprawa pierwokupu. Byłem w gminie się pytać i tam mi powiedziano że prawo pierwokupu mają rolnicy z tej gminy i gminy sąsiedniej, później chyba gmina albo lasy (już nie pamiętam) i kościół na końcu. Więc wynika z tego że po tym kursie mógłbym kupić ziemię ze swojej gminy i sąsiedniej ale z innych gmin jako ostatni. Jeśli żaden podmiot w ciągu bodajże 14 dni nie wyrazi chęci zakupu to wtedy jako rolnik z innej gminy mogę taka ziemię kupić. 

Odnośnie tego WZ i MPZP to jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem nie w każdym przypadku działki budowlanej musi być MPZP, często są tylko WZ określające ogólne parametry domu. WZ musi mieć właściciel chcący sprzedać działkę i musi nam dostarczyć oryginał bądź kopie z potwierdzeniem oryginału po zakupie.

----------


## dedert

Zapomniałem jeszcze dodać że pani urzędnik podpowiedziała mi dziś też o tym kursie (a druga alternatywa to jeśli mam w rodzinie rolnika to on może dla mnie wykupić ziemię a później przepisać w spadku) oraz że też jest jedna osoba w gminie, która ukończyła taki kurs i planuje nabyć ziemię i są ciekawi czy uda jej się ją nabyć.

----------


## kaszpir007

Ty lepiej powiedz po ile te kursy  :wink: 
Bo wygląda mi tutaj na "szeptany marketing" ...

A tak serio , być może gdzieś się "uda" kupić ziemię na takiego "pseudo-rolnika" , ale tak gdzie mieszkam to by Cię wyśmiali , bo rolnik to osoba która prowadzi gospodarstwo rolne i ma ziemię którą uprawia a nie osoba która "ukończyła kurs" ...

----------


## d1gital

> Odnośnie tego WZ i MPZP to jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem nie w każdym przypadku działki budowlanej musi być MPZP, często są tylko WZ określające ogólne parametry domu. WZ musi mieć właściciel chcący sprzedać działkę i musi nam dostarczyć oryginał bądź kopie z potwierdzeniem oryginału po zakupie.


To czy działka ma MPZP sprawdzasz na www gminy.

----------


## dedert

> Ty lepiej powiedz po ile te kursy 
> Bo wygląda mi tutaj na "szeptany marketing" ...




Że niby ja polecam kursy któregoś z centrum szkoleniowego? O tym nie pomyślałem ale faktycznie może tak to wyglądać  :smile:  A tak na prawdę dopóki nie upewnię się że to coś faktycznie pomoże to sam się na nie nie zapiszę. A kurs kosztuje 2100. W trakcie kursu trzeba odbyć 160 godz w dowolnym gospodarstwie ale z tym to przecież żaden problem, zwłaszcza jak się ma rolnika w rodzinie.




> A tak serio , być może gdzieś się "uda" kupić ziemię na takiego "pseudo-rolnika" , ale tak gdzie mieszkam to by Cię wyśmiali , bo rolnik to osoba która prowadzi gospodarstwo rolne i ma ziemię którą uprawia a nie osoba która "ukończyła kurs" ...


Myślisz że jak rolnik ma ziemie na sprzedaż to mu zależy komu to sprzeda, czy będzie to rolnik czy ktoś po szkółce?
Tutaj nie chodzi o to czy ktoś jest prawdziwym rolnikiem z krwi i kości czy może "przyszywanym" tylko chodzi bardziej o obejście przepisów głupawej jak dla mnie ustawy pisowskiej, która uważam bardziej szkodzi rolnikom niż pomaga bo nie mogą sprzedawać ziem wszystkim zainteresowanym co doprowadzić może do spadku ich cen. Im mniej zainteresowanych tym cena niższa. Sam rozmawiałem z kilkoma rolnikami przez telefon, którzy wystawiali swoje hektary na sprzedaż bądź ziemię o metrażu kilkudziesięciu ar i sami nie wiedzieli czy mogą je zwykłym ludziom sprzedać czy też nie. I ogłoszenia wiszą do dziś.  Uważam że po prostu chcą sprzedać ziemię a obecnie nie mogą tak łatwo. A takie kursy to raczej nie powód do śmiechu tylko oznaka może trochę cwaniactwa, a może też trochę głowy na karku.





> bo rolnik to osoba która prowadzi gospodarstwo rolne i ma ziemię którą uprawia a nie osoba która "ukończyła kurs" ...


Tak samo jak "pseudo-rolnikami" można nazwać dzieci rolników, którzy są moimi znajomymi z mojego rocznika z którymi chodziłem do szkoły - oni do rolniczej ja do liceum, i pomimo że ich kariera nie rozwinęła się na gospodarstwie i nie prowadzą go to oni mogą kupować ziemię tylko dlatego że ich rodzice wysłali do szkół rolniczych z braku albo pieniędzy albo w nadziei że zostaną na gospodarce.


Zastanawiam się tylko jak to jest z tym prawem pierwokupu, czy to jest z przetargu robione czy jak. Ale myślę że cały temat tych kursów na rolnika powinien być chyba umieszczony w osobnym wątku., bo trochę odchodzimy od tematu.

Co do MPZP to w tej gminie której ja byłem nie można tego sprawdzić o dziwo. A jeśli masz na myśli mapkę która pokazuje przeznaczenie gruntów w gminie to jest oczywiście taka, ale to przecież nie jest chyba MPZP?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Myślisz że jak rolnik ma ziemie na sprzedaż to mu zależy komu to sprzeda, czy będzie to rolnik czy ktoś po szkółce?
> Tutaj nie chodzi o to czy ktoś jest prawdziwym rolnikiem z krwi i kości czy może "przyszywanym" tylko chodzi bardziej o obejście przepisów głupawej jak dla mnie ustawy pisowskiej, która uważam bardziej szkodzi rolnikom niż pomaga bo nie mogą sprzedawać ziem wszystkim zainteresowanym co doprowadzić może do spadku ich cen. Im mniej zainteresowanych tym cena niższa. Sam rozmawiałem z kilkoma rolnikami przez telefon, którzy wystawiali swoje hektary na sprzedaż bądź ziemię o metrażu kilkudziesięciu ar i sami nie wiedzieli czy mogą je zwykłym ludziom sprzedać czy też nie. I ogłoszenia wiszą do dziś.  Uważam że po prostu chcą sprzedać ziemię a obecnie nie mogą tak łatwo. A takie kursy to raczej nie powód do śmiechu tylko oznaka może trochę cwaniactwa, a może też trochę głowy na karku.



Tyle że tutaj rolnik który sprzedaje ziemię ma mało do gadania ...
Problem pojawia się w kancelarii prawnej i braku możliwościi przesienienia własności ..

W kancelarii musisz udowodnić że jesteś rolnikiem i że możesz nabyć działkę rolną a wątpie aby starczył papierek że skończyłeś kurs ...

Co do "złego PISU" to wiele lat temu takie same przepisy były , dopiero później powzolono na zakup działek rolnych osobom niezwiązam z rolnictwem i przekształcanie ich na budowlane. 
Teraz po prostu wróciły tamte przepisy , ale i tak nie są tak rygorystyczne jak kiedyś ..

----------


## dedert

> Tyle że tutaj rolnik który sprzedaje ziemię ma mało do gadania ...
> Problem pojawia się w kancelarii prawnej i braku możliwości przeniesienia własności ..
> 
> W kancelarii musisz udowodnić że jesteś rolnikiem i że możesz nabyć działkę rolną a wątpię aby starczył papierek że skończyłeś kurs ..


Z tego co się ostatnio dowiedziałem to ANR wydaje specjalne druki i pozwala sprzedawać ziemię nie-rolnikowi, także często jest tak że ANR nie widzi sprzeciwu wiec żadnych kursów nie potrzeba.

Dziś dowiedziałem się jak zrobić badania gleby w SChR w Poznaniu ale na wyniki czeka się niestety 30 dni. 
Nadal nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi czy mogę zakupić działkę budowlaną (nie rolną) o powierzchni ponad 30 ar, kupując np. 3x12 ar. Działki podzielone w tym roku z WZ.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Z tego co się ostatnio dowiedziałem to ANR wydaje specjalne druki i pozwala sprzedawać ziemię nie-rolnikowi, także często jest tak że ANR nie widzi sprzeciwu wiec żadnych kursów nie potrzeba.
> 
> Dziś dowiedziałem się jak zrobić badania gleby w SChR w Poznaniu ale na wyniki czeka się niestety 30 dni. 
> Nadal nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi czy mogę zakupić działkę budowlaną (nie rolną) o powierzchni ponad 30 ar, kupując np. 3x12 ar. Działki podzielone w tym roku z WZ.


To moze inaczej ...

Zadzwoń do kancelarii prawnej , powiedz że chcesz kupić działkę powiedzmy 5000m2 , która nie ma wydanych WZ i czy będzie problem z zakupem przez Ciebie .

I oczywiscie że nie jesteś rolnikiem i nie masz gospodarstwa rolnego i zobacz co Ci powiedzą  :smile: 

Bo to że AMR nie widzi "problemu" to nie znaczy że możesz kupić jako nie rolnik ...

Jak kupowałem działkę w 05/2016 to Pani w Kancelarii prawnej powiedziała że jeśli nie ma wydanch WZ wydanych przez 05/2016 a działka ma 0,3ha lub więcej to nie mogą podpisać się pod aktem notarialnym i tym samym nie mogę kupić takiej działki.

----------


## d1gital

> Nadal nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi czy mogę zakupić działkę budowlaną (nie rolną) o powierzchni ponad 30 ar, kupując np. 3x12 ar. Działki podzielone w tym roku z WZ.


To są de facto trzy różne transakcje i możesz kupić. Pytanie, czy na trzech takich działkach będziesz mógł wybudować jeden dom np. po środku, ale to osobna kwestia zawarta w WZ lub MPZP. Napisałem o tym pare postów wcześniej:




> Działki mniejsze niż 3000 metrów możesz kupować śmiało - o ile mają albo MPZP albo mogą być/są wydane dla nich WZ (czyli dobre sąsiedztwo, przyłącza itp.)

----------


## dedert

Właśnie znajomy zasiał grozę w mojej głowie mianowicie: chcę kupić 4 działki od 2 właścicieli jak na zdjęciu poniżej. Działki maja długość 35m a szerokość odpowiednio 15 i 22m. Osoba, która ma większe działki 1B, 2B nie mogła sprzedać czy też podzielić działek pod zabudowę bez uzgodnienia z sąsiadem który ma działki 1A, 2A (nie wiem czy to chodziło o dostęp do drogi czy o wymiary działek, nie istotne) więc dogadali się i sprzedają je razem. Transakcja wiązana - jeden nie może sprzedać działki bez drugiego na to wychodzi. I właśnie mój znajomy powiedział mi że kupując 4 działki nie będę mógł postawić domu np. po środku bądź na dwóch z nich bez wcześniejszego scalania działek w jedną co jest ponoć bardzo czasochłonne i kosztowne. Czyli bez scalania działek dom będzie stał np. na działce 1A a garaż na 1B, przy czym jak widać działki 1B i 2B są większe i trzeba będzie zachować odległość od granic sąsiedniej (czyli mojej) działki jeśli chodzi o okna czy linię zabudowy. Chociaż pani w gminie powiedziała że nie będzie żadnego problemu i dom będę mógł sobie postawić nawet po środku, ale nie wiem na ile jej wiedza jest rzetelna. Czy orientuje się ktoś może jak to jest?

----------


## Bejaro

Mój dom stoi na geodezyjnie na  4 działkach i też tak je kupowałam  warunek dom lub chociaż taras muszą zajmować wszystkie 4 , gdyby choć jedna została niezabudowana mimo jednego właściciela jest traktowana jako osobna nieruchomość i trzeba zachować przepisowe odległości od granicy.Nie trzeba scalać działek pod budowę domu.

----------


## dedert

Hmm czyli jeśli będę chciał postawić dom na działkach 1A i 1B, (wjazd od północy) to wtedy działki 2A i 2B będą niezabudowane i do nich będę musiał zachować odległości?

----------


## Bejaro

> Hmm czyli jeśli będę chciał postawić dom na działkach 1A i 1B, (wjazd od północy) to wtedy działki 2A i 2B będą niezabudowane i do nich będę musiał zachować odległości?


Wtedy tak, albo scalenie działek,Sąsiad taras  wybudował 10 cm na drugiej działce dokładnie róg tarasu taki kilkucentymetrowy trójkąt,aby obejść przepisy.

Ale jeśli chcesz na 1a i 1 b to stawiając dom bliżej drogi od strony tej na górze te 4m   od boków 2a i 2b nie powinno przeszkadzać, istotnym jest jak przepisy regulują linię zabudowy u mnie jest dla wszystkich sąsiadów 6m i jest nieprzekraczalna wszystkie domy stoją właśnie te 6 m od drogi.

----------


## dedert

Czyli musiałbym sobie sam wstępnie rozplanować co i jak i zobaczyć czy zmieszczę się z wymiarami. A jeszcze mam takie pytanie. Działek jeszcze nie mogę kupić bo właściciel czeka aż gmina odkupi od niego jakiś kawałek działki na drogę. Działki niby już są podzielone ale jeszcze nie ma ich w geoportalu i nie wiem czy dopiero po wykupie ziemi na drogę ten podział będzie oficjalnie zatwierdzony. Podobają mi się też działki bliższe drogi ale są mniejsze, a ja chcę kupić duże działki. Właściciel wie o tym i kiedyś zaproponował mi że zapyta się czy jest jeszcze możliwość przesunąć linię u geodety, czyli jakby zamienić granice działek - te z przodu dać na tył (działek ma w sumie 10, ja chcę kupić 4). Czy to jest w ogóle jeszcze możliwe czy już raczej za późno?

----------


## Bejaro

Czy są w geoportalu czy nie nie ma znaczenia tylko wyrys i wypis z rejestru gruntów jest podstawą do aktualnego stanu prawnego.

Decyzja podziałowa są jakby dwie wstępna i uprawomocniona do tego po drodze powiadomienie stron i okazanie nowych granic.

Jeśli działka jest w trakcie podziału to raczej nie da się w tej chwili zmieniać u mnie tak było wydzielałam działkę z większej i aby móc wydzielić kolejną musiałam czekać na uprawomocnienie pierwszego podziału aby zacząć drugi.Zapytać można geodetę lub w urzędzie.

Co do drogi musi być na mapie aby zrobić podział każda nowo powstała działka musi mieć dojazd, może być prywatna wtedy sprzedaje się udział a czy i kiedy gmina  kupi to pytanie do gminy.

Z tego co piszesz to wszystko zajmie dużo czasu do zakupu jeśli Ci zależy niech sprzedawca podzieli działki tak jak  Ci pasuje np na dwie no i sprawdź w MPZP co i wktórym miejscu działki możesz postawić.

Nie znam przypadku podziału trwającego krócej niż 3 mce normalnie to 6mcy a często dłużej.

----------


## Bepo

Nasza działka została odrolniona wieki temu, a mimo to w księdze wieczystej widniała jako "grunty orne". I spowodowało to znaczne(pół roku) opóźnienie w rozpoczęciu budowy. Proponuję wziąć wypis i wyrys z odpowiedniego urzędu(u nas było to starostwo powiatowe), i z tymi dokumentami udać się do gminy/geodety. Zwłaszcza, że te dokumenty zawierają wiele informacji, których nie masz na ogólnodostępnych mapach np. przebieg wodociągu czy linii energetycznych.

----------


## eleonifas

:bye:  :bye:

----------


## dedert

Byłem u sprzedawcy i porobiłem zdjęcia warunków zabudowy. Są dla wszystkich działek wspólne, a co ciekawe pomimo że działki mają swoje numery to decyzja traktuje o ustalenie warunków zabudowy 6 działek a nie 12stu. 

_"W sprawie ustalenie (napisane z błędem ) warunków zabudowy dla inwestycji podziału działki nr ew. 365/1 i 366/1 (czyli to były pierwotne duże dwa pola) z wydzieleniem sześciu działek budowlanych pod zabudowę domów jednorodzinnych o nr 365/5 z 366/5 ; nr 365/6 z 366/6..."_ *i tu po kolei wymieniane która z którą. Więc tak jakby litera "z" scalała te działki w jedną budowlaną. Więc czy one są scalone rzeczywiście?*

Zastanawiają mnie takie punkty:
- obowiązująca przednia linia nowoprojektowanej zabudowy wynosi nie bliżej niż 6m od granicy z nową drogą - *czyli więcej może być rozumiem.*

- szerokość elewacji frontowej do 12m - *no a jeśli kupuję 4 działki (czyli dwie budowlane wg tego dokumentu) i chciałbym postawić willę to muszę nowe warunki załatwić?*

- Geometrię dachu - kąt nachylenia 65-95%, wysokość kalenicy do 9m. Układ połaci dachowych wielospadowy. *- A to dwuspadowego już nie mogę?*

- Dopuszcza się budowę budynków gospodarczo-garażowych o pow do 45m2 w ostrej granicy pomiędzy dz. nr 366/2 a dz. 366/5; dz. nr 366/6 a dz. 366/7; dz. nr 366/8 a dz. 366/9. *Co to znaczy ostra granica? Że może być na równi z ogrodzeniem? I czy to oznacza że tylko na tych działkach mogę garaż postawić czy po prostu dopuszcza się "ostrą" granicę ale garażu wcale tam nie musi być? Poniżej zdjęcie które działki bym chciał, na żółto:*



- WLKP Zarząd Melioracji ... poinformował że na działkach brak jest urządzeń melioracji szczegółowej. * - No to będzie mi woda stała?*

- Art .. o planowaniu u zagospodarowaniu przestrzennym stanowi, że wydanie decyzji o warunkach zabudowy możliwe jest jedynie w przypadku łącznego spełnienia następujących warunków:
* co najmniej jedna działka sąsiednia, dostępna z tej samej drogi publicznej, jest zabudowana w sposób pozwalający na określenie wymagań dotyczących nowej zabudowy  ...w tym gabarytów i formy architektonicznej obiektów budowlanych, linii zabudowy oraz intensywności wykorzystania terenów - *nad tym się zastanawiałem bo przecież tu nic nie ma jeszcze, a najbliższe domy są 3-4 działki dalej, ale kilka stron dalej jest odpowiedź z przeprowadzonej ANALIZY:*
_
"Sąsiednia zabudowa dostępna jest z tej samej drogi publicznej na podstawie, której określono parametry urbanistyczne dla nowej zabudowy "_

Nie znalazłem nic o piwnicy, żadnego sprzeciwu, ale tez zgody. Czyli mogę mieć piwnicę?

No i jeszcze wykaz klas ziemi, wszędzie klasa VI. A co oznacza literka R?

----------


## Murator FINANSE

Omawiając koszty wybudowania domu warto porozmawiać o kredycie. 

Domy o powierzchni użytkowej do maksymalnie 110 m2 jak już wspomnieliśmy to domy gdzie inwestor może uzyskać zwrot VAT,  oczywiście po spełnieniu warunków niezbędnych do pozytywnego rozpatrzenia wniosku przez odpowiedni urząd skarbowy. 
Jak będzie kształtował się kredyt? Struktura kredytu na taką budowę mimo, że inwestor może złożyć wniosek by uzyskać zwrot VAT na materiałach budowlanych  jest w swej konstrukcji standardowym kredytem, który klient może uzyskać w każdym banku. Nie musi kierować wniosku tylko do tych instytucji, które oferują kredyty w programie  Mieszkanie dla Młodych. 
Dla przykładu oprzemy naszą analizę na naszym projekcie - MIARODAJNY Wariant IV- dom o powierzchni użytkowej 86m2. 
Banki do obliczenia kosztów budowy przyjmują cenę od 2000-2500 PLN za wybudowanie metra kwadratowego powierzchni użytkowej.
Na potrzeby naszych wyliczeń przyjmujmy 2250 PLN.
Minimalna kwota kredytu przy tym projekcie, to 2250*86m2= 193 500
Analizując rynek: weźmy pod uwagę warunki kredytowe na dziś, czyli 25 lipiec 2017 i trzy przykładowe banki : Millennium, ING oraz PKO BP. Przygotowując oferty na 30 lat, w tym okres budowlany 24 miesiące - raty kapitałowo odsetkowe kształtują się w następujący sposób (zachowując ta samą kolejność banków): 918 PLN, 870 PLN( Mieszkaj bez Kompromisów - Lekka Rata) oraz 895PLN ( Pakiet Własny Kąt). Oczywiście każdy z tych banków ma inne wymagania i inne korzyści płynące dla klienta. 
Zapraszamy do kontaktu by poznać szczegóły ofert  banków wymienionych jak i pozostałych oferujących produkty hipoteczne.

----------


## roman88

Najlepiej zatrudnić sprawdzonych fachowców, który wspomogą albo wybudują dom od a do z  :smile:  Może warto stworzyć taka listę zaufanych firm?
Od siebie polecam [SPAM] panowie działali sprawnie i profesjonalnie  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

taka lista jest - szukaj w wyszkiwarce "Biała lista"

----------


## skawadz

hej

----------

